# Roman nosed horse



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

A while back there was an offshoot discussion about roman-nosed horses. I finally got some pics of my clients horse who I think is an excellent example!

She is a Kladrubber mare, imported from the Czech Republic. The first time I saw her, I was not so keen on her face, but it has grown on me! She is super-sweet, a total blast to ride with awesome gaits for Dressage, and I think her head is super cute on a mare like her!

Her owner plans to go to some of the same Dressage shows that I will this year, so I'll try to get some video of them and post it here.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

ooooooh! What a doll. Yes, hard to find "feminine" in that face, but SUCH a kind eye!


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I think she is beautiful. For some reason the roman nose always gives them a "humble" look to me, don't know what the deal is with that, but it does. Didn't even know a horse could look "humble", but that is always the first impression of a horse with roman nose. She looks very sweet.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'd never heard of a Kladruber, so I looked it up: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kladruber

One of the breed characteristics is a roman nose. The breed is very rare as well.

The mare looks sweet.

Thanks for posting her picture, Malinda.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Now THAT is a Roman nose! lol


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I always have liked a Roman nose. Looks cowey to me and verifies that there is no Arab blood .....


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I love her look - very different, very sweet in the face. You get that sweet eye and its all good.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

If I'm not mistaken, there are only about two Kladruber stallions in the US, and only a handful of mares and geldings.

My client has mentioned maybe breeding her mare to my Oldenburg stallion for a really nice Dressage prospect. I like that mare so much, that I may just ask her to breed twice so I can buy one of the foals!


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

malinda said:


> If I'm not mistaken, there are only about two Kladruber stallions in the US, and only a handful of mares and geldings.
> 
> My client has mentioned maybe breeding her mare to my Oldenburg stallion for a really nice Dressage prospect. I like that mare so much, that I may just ask her to breed twice so I can buy one of the foals!


Of course you would have to share pictures of the resulting offspring!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

She does have a nice eye! I'd like to see a pic of her under saddle.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Actually, here's a youtube video of her from a few years ago, before my client bought her. The previous owner shot this video, I don't know who was riding.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A12muyPcKQE[/ame]


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

She is soooo cool looking, love her!!


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I grew up with Quarter Horses and was in love with Arabs (thanks to the Black Stallion books) so it took me awhile to come to terms with the 'baroque' type heads. I was introduced to the with the Andalusians and after several years working with them, I was so enamoured of the breed I could have cared less what kind of head they had and had learned to appreciate the roman nose/ baroque type heads.

Good thing, probably, as I eventually bred warmbloods and most warmbloods have a more or less baroque type profile. Not as extreme usually as the Kladrubber pictured, but somewhat roman nosed in most cases. Some of the Trakehners, who have more Arab and Thoroughbred in their backgrounds than the other warmbloods, will often have more of a TB type head, a few even tend to be a bit "Arab-y".


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

SFM in KY said:


> I grew up with Quarter Horses and was in love with Arabs (thanks to the Black Stallion books) so it took me awhile to come to terms with the 'baroque' type heads. .


I'm surprised knowing when and where you grew up that you didn't encounter a number of Roman nosed cow horses.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Ha, ok, now THAT is a roman nose, lol. But I admit, never having heard of the breed, I lookled them up...what an elegant animal they are!


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

tinknal said:


> I'm surprised knowing when and where you grew up that you didn't encounter a number of Roman nosed cow horses.


There were some, but it was the draft horses that usually had the roman nose and most of the stock horses were bred so that they had a straight profile, the QH people were trying to breed the 'plain' heads out by that time, to some extent. The ones that still tended to have that roman nose were a lot of the old Hancock horses ... and I tended to avoid those if at all possible! They WOULD buck ... every spring ...


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Well I sure couldn't tell you the lineage of _our_ old cow horse with the big Roman nose, but to be sure, he would buck every spring. 
Right up until his last one. lol


----------

